# herein- und hinauszulassen



## olives

Daag,

Kan iemand me alsjeblieft helpen? 
Ik zou graag weten of ik doen kun hoe in het Duits, of ik dezelde structuur gebruiken kan. 

[Vertaling]
De deur werd maar geopend om de gevangene binnen- en buitentelaten

[Duits text]
Man öffnete die Tür nur um Gefangene herein- und hinauszulassen.

PS: Ik zou graag op mijn fouten gewesen wordt, bedankt.


Bij voorbaat dank


----------



## jippie

olives said:


> Ik zou graag weten of ik *kan* doen kun *als* hoe in het Duits, of ik dezelfde structuur gebruiken kan.
> 
> [Vertaling]
> De deur werd slechts geopend om de gevangenen binnen- en buiten te laten / in- en uit te laten


----------



## jonquiliser

jippie said:


> [Vertaling]
> De deur werd slechts geopend om de gevangenen binnen- en buiten te laten / in- en uit te laten



Mag ik nog vragen, waarom de "-" achter binnen en in?


----------



## Freston

jippie said:
			
		

> De deur werd slechts geopend om de gevangenen binnen- en buiten te laten / in- en uit te laten



De verbindingsstreepjes ( - ) zijn hier niet op hun plaats, omdat geen woord wordt afgebroken.
Bijvoorbeeld: 'inwendig en uitwendig' wordt 'in- en uitwendig'.

Maar de zin in dit geval is:
De deur werd slechts geopend om de gevangenen binnen en buiten te laten / in en uit te laten


----------



## jippie

Freston said:


> De verbindingsstreepjes ( - ) zijn hier niet op hun plaats, omdat geen woord wordt afgebroken.
> Bijvoorbeeld: 'inwendig en uitwendig' wordt 'in- en uitwendig'.
> 
> Maar de zin in dit geval is:
> De deur werd slechts geopend om de gevangenen binnen en buiten te laten / in en uit te laten


 
Volgens VanDale is binnenlaten 1 woord, en dan komt er dus wel een streepje.
*bin·nen·la·ten* (ov.ww.) *1* binnen een zekere ruimte laten komen => _toelaten_; <=> _uitlaten_


----------



## Freston

jippie said:
			
		

> Volgens VanDale is binnenlaten 1 woord, en dan komt er dus wel een streepje.
> *bin·nen·la·ten* (ov.ww.) *1* binnen een zekere ruimte laten komen => _toelaten_; <=> _uitlaten_


En daar heb jij dan weer gelijk. Binnenlaten is één woord en buiten laten niet. 

Binnenlaten betekent 'naar binnen laten'
Binnen laten betekent 'binnen houden/binnen laten staan'

Een zin als "laat jij de kat binnen" heeft dus twee betekenissen.
"Wil jij de kat binnenlaten" = naar binnen (de kat is buiten)
"Wil jij de kat binnen laten" = binnen houden (de kat is binnen)

Om mogelijke verwarring te voorkomen kan je ook zeggen:
"Wil jij de kat naar binnen laten"

Buiten laten betekent 'buiten houden/buiten laten staan'
"Wil jij de kat buiten laten" = buiten houden (de kat is buiten)
"Wil jij de kat naar buiten laten" = naar buiten (de kat is binnen)

De deur open doen om de gevangenen buiten te laten is dus een beetje gek. Waarom de deur open doen om iemand die buiten is buiten te laten? Het zou dus 'naar buiten' of 'uitlaten' moeten zijn.
De mooie symmetrie met het Duits is dan dus weg, want zo wordt de vertaling: "De deur werd slechts geopend om de gevangenen binnen- of naar buiten te laten."

Is dit dan niet een mooiere vertaling?

De deur werd slechts geopend om de gevangenen erin of eruit te laten.


-----


Of sla ik de plank mis?


----------



## jippie

Freston said:


> Is dit dan niet een mooiere vertaling?
> 
> De deur werd slechts geopend om de gevangenen erin of eruit te laten.


 
Mee eens, dat klinkt veel beter.
Nog een aanvulling: buitenlaten wordt volgens mij wel door Vlamingen gebruikt als tegenhanger van binnenlaten. Kan een Vlaming dat bevestigen?


----------



## Joannes

jippie said:


> Nog een aanvulling: buitenlaten wordt volgens mij wel door Vlamingen gebruikt als tegenhanger van binnenlaten. Kan een Vlaming dat bevestigen?


 
Ja, al veel gehoord en ik gebruik het ook zelf op die manier. Maar ik kan niet zeggen hoe algemeen dat geldt.


----------

